# ▌▌✖ ▌Marcy's Chibis [Slots FULL]



## Marceline (Jul 27, 2013)

*▌▌✖ ▌Hiatus*





* ▌▌✖ ▌Marcy's Chibis ! ! HIATUS
*

Hello? ; v ;
I?m on summer break at the moment, and would like to get back into drawing. I?ll draw your mayor or other characters in chibi form (Since I can?t draw anything else //orl ) 


*▌▌✖ ▌Please Read ! !*​


✖ ▌ *If there aren't any slots open, then please don't request! I won't accept any. When slots are full, I will stated it clearly in the thread title. People don't seem to read this ): *
✖ ▌ I'm slow and lazy. It could take me a week to get your drawing done, keep that in mind! Plus I don't like drawing all the time, my hand hurts. xD
✖ ▌ *I start drawing after payment. If there is a reason I can't complete your request, I'll give you back your bells! I usually need payment within a few days of accepting your request, or else I'll have to drop it and move onto others. *
✖ ▌ Please understand if I don't accept your request. Its most likely because its really complicated and I don't want to give you poop. ): *If I don't accept it and slots are open again, you can just quote your original request so I can see it!* 
✖ ▌ I put a really tiny 'Marcy' on the drawing once its finished, please don't remove it! Appreciate that I didn't make it huge and obvious.  
✖ ▌ You can re-size them if you wish. Or just ask me to. ^ ^ 
✖ ▌ This is a thread where we can all be stupid and just have fun and make friends as well!  
​

✦-✦-✦-✦-✦-✦-✦-✦-✦

*▌▌✖ ▌Samples*



 

 

​

✖ ▌ Itty Bitty - [N/A yet. Need to experiment with these soon!]
✖ ▌ Single (1 Mayor) - 200k
✖ ▌ Couple (2 mayors+) - Bribes only (Bells or items from Wishlist)
✖ ▌ Single /w villager - Bribes only (Bells or items from Wishlist)

✖ ▌ Complexity - Price might change depending on how complicated your mayor is


✖ ▌ *Wishlist*
​

✦-✦-✦-✦-✦-✦-✦-✦-✦ 

*▌▌✖ ▌Slots* ​


✖ ▌COMPLETING ALL CURRENT SLOTS FREE OF CHARGE WHEN I CAN.

​

✦-✦-✦-✦-✦-✦-✦-✦-✦

*▌▌✖ ▌Form*




Spoiler: Are you sure you read everything? :p





```
[B]
✖ ▌Username:
✖ ▌Screenshot(s):
✖ ▌Type: (Single, Single w/ Villager, etc) 
✖ ▌Border Colour: (Leave blank for black)
✖ ▌Other: (Optional. Anything I need to know)
[/B]
```






*▌▌✖ ▌Completed*



Spoiler: Yay!







































*▌▌✖ ▌Random*



Spoiler: Because



*Bunnie's Massacre*











*Glaceon stalking mine and Oni's date*












*▌▌✖ ▌Love*



Spoiler: ; v ;



*
WeiMoote






StiX






Melody






Puppy






Kuma






MintSwift






*


​


----------



## Hayate (Jul 27, 2013)

* 
✖ ▌Username: Glaceon
✖ ▌Screenshot: Sent Elsewhere
✖ ▌Personality: WTB bells on the jester stuffs
*


----------



## Marceline (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes, because I totally know what your character looks like from the back of my hand.


----------



## Mao (Jul 27, 2013)

My mayor looks like.... Gah. So maybe I'll put this idea on a hold c:


----------



## duet (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh I totally want one of these X3 with a villager!! But my mayor looks awful right now "orz


----------



## Awesomness (Jul 27, 2013)

can u draw walker ?


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 27, 2013)

*✖ ▌Username:* ForgottenT
*✖ ▌Screenshot:* http://25.media.tumblr.com/8b4377d050336cff1f16874f48c1e19c/tumblr_mqg9zpLpkL1sxp1zgo1_400.jpg
*✖ ▌Type:* ?
*✖ ▌Personality:* Not gonna lie, I?m kinda shy lol.

Can you draw my Mayor holding hands with Ruby, or holding a Ruby plush? :3
I would prefer the drawing to not include the twig thingy in my mouth xD

I can pay you in Bells, I have tons of Ores if you?re interested, about 3 pages in the locker.

So
- 500k Bells
or
- All my ores + 300k Bells
or
- 487 Forum Bells (all that I have At the moment).

If you don?t want any of that then please tell me what you want instead :3


----------



## Marceline (Jul 28, 2013)

duet said:


> Oh I totally want one of these X3 with a villager!! But my mayor looks awful right now "orz



I'd love to draw you! Also just wanted to say your art is beautiful, I checked out your tumblr and gawwh *-,* I miss MMOs ; n ;




ForgottenT said:


> *✖ ▌Username:* ForgottenT
> *✖ ▌Screenshot:* http://25.media.tumblr.com/8b4377d050336cff1f16874f48c1e19c/tumblr_mqg9zpLpkL1sxp1zgo1_400.jpg
> *✖ ▌Type:* ?
> *✖ ▌Personality:* Not gonna lie, I?m kinda shy lol.
> ...



The 500k is alright! I don't have enough space for ores... I should start using my other characters to hold things x.x I'll see if I can sketch Ruby! If not, it'll be a plushie instead C:


----------



## Pandoria (Jul 28, 2013)

*
✖ ▌Username: OnigiriGamer
✖ ▌Screenshot: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope that's okay 
✖ ▌Type: Single please 
✖ ▌Personality: Already discussed  
*


----------



## Marceline (Jul 28, 2013)

OnigiriGamer said:


> *
> ✖ ▌Username: OnigiriGamer
> ✖ ▌Screenshot:
> 
> ...



Cool, added you to the slots! ^ ^
Will work on everyone as soon as I stop being lazy 8D


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 28, 2013)

Marceline said:


> The 500k is alright! I don't have enough space for ores... I should start using my other characters to hold things x.x I'll see if I can sketch Ruby! If not, it'll be a plushie instead C:



Yay ^^
When do you want the payment?


----------



## Adan (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I love the way you color! Amazing art


----------



## xxkaylabby (Jul 28, 2013)

* 
✖ ▌Username: xxkaylabby
✖ ▌Screenshot:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



✖ ▌Type: (Single, Single w/ Villager, etc) single 
✖ ▌Personality: (Optional. This would help with the expression and pose) just something cute.
*


----------



## Marceline (Jul 28, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> Yay ^^
> When do you want the payment?



Whenever you're free! 



Adan said:


> Oh my gosh, I love the way you color! Amazing art



Thank you! I love your signature by the way!

- Slots are full, won't be taking any more until I'm done with the current three-


----------



## duet (Jul 29, 2013)

totally snagging a slot when you open again :3 finally dressed up my mayor LOL


----------



## Marceline (Jul 29, 2013)

duet said:


> totally snagging a slot when you open again :3 finally dressed up my mayor LOL



Hehe > u < !
I'm almost done with a couple, so slots should be open within two days!


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey can I come and pay right now? 
Also if you haven?t begun drawing mine yet, I would like the eyes to be green, the only reason my mayor don?t have green eyes is because I haven?t unlocked the Eye contacts yet :3


----------



## Marceline (Jul 29, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> Hey can I come and pay right now?
> Also if you haven?t begun drawing mine yet, I would like the eyes to be green, the only reason my mayor don?t have green eyes is because I haven?t unlocked the Eye contacts yet :3



Yeh, that's fine! My gate is open and I already have you added from my previous thread, so come over whenever! ^ ^


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 29, 2013)

Yayyyyy! Drawings like a (chibi) boss!


----------



## Marceline (Jul 29, 2013)

Come on dun be shy

come closer plz


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 29, 2013)

Guyz, pls. Is OK!







Ok, ok. I sorry. Let's not make this one a jumbled mess.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 29, 2013)

LOL that's the most messed up AC villager picture I've seen yet! XD

gais its cool


----------



## Marceline (Aug 1, 2013)

Working on the rest of the drawings, sorry for being a lazy git C': Will post some WIPS in a short while


----------



## eyeplaybass (Aug 1, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 2, 2013)

Can?t wait. ^^


----------



## Bullet (Aug 2, 2013)

✖ ▌Username: Bullet
✖ ▌Screenshot: [see below]
✖ ▌Type: Alone
✖ ▌Border Colour: Whichever you want, maybe black?
✖ ▌Other: The clothing is from Fire Emblem Awakening, the tactician's dress. You can find two resources I provided of the dress here and here





















I can pay you about 2,000,000 Bells (two million), I don't really mind.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 3, 2013)

Ermagerddd a WIP. Had to redo it a few times, but think I'm happy with this one ^ ^

And Bullet I'll see about your request once I'm done with the current slots!


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 3, 2013)

Marceline said:


> View attachment 9002
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!! :3


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 3, 2013)

*
▌✖ ▌Username: VonTreece
▌✖ ▌Screenshot: Click Here
▌✖ ▌Type: Single
▌✖ ▌Border Colour: None
▌✖ ▌Expression: Calm w/ smirk
▌✖ ▌Personality: Confident

EDIT: I know he has a mii mask on, but if possible could you give his face more of an anime look than the horribly awkward look of mii characters. d; haha
*

Hope that's enough information! I'd be willing to pay whatever price! c: Just name it!

Don't worry about rushing it either, just whenever you have the time~
(If you even decide to do it in the first place)

Thanks! ^^

-Von


----------



## sheepyton (Aug 5, 2013)

I know you're busy, but would it be okay if I put a request in as well? No rush!

*
✖ ▌Username: Sheepyton
✖ ▌Screenshot: http://i43.tinypic.com/j5ee51.jpg with outfit reference: http://sheepyofvista.tumblr.com/post/55036399735/cuttlefishcrossings
✖ ▌Type: Would love single with villager, but not sure what your bribes are. Single is fine
✖ ▌Border Colour: Purple
✖ ▌Other: If I am able to do a single with villager, could I have you draw my villager with Willow? Otherwise I would be fine with just the music note emote if that's all right. Mayor has a sweet personality.
*


----------



## Marceline (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm currently not accepting any more requests until I get the current ones done. So until then, I'm not going to consider any requests, sorry ):
I've been slacking... I promised two other users here that I will draw their mayor (They know who they are) and I've been really rude in taking my time and accepting things knowing very well that I had to get these drawings done. I'm really sorry... > <;


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 5, 2013)

The Rosie plushie is adorable <3


----------



## eyeplaybass (Aug 5, 2013)

Rosie plushie is probably my favorite thing ever.


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 5, 2013)

Marceline said:


> I'm currently not accepting any more requests until I get the current ones done. So until then, I'm not going to consider any requests, sorry ):
> I've been slacking... I promised two other users here that I will draw their mayor (They know who they are) and I've been really rude in taking my time and accepting things knowing very well that I had to get these drawings done. I'm really sorry... > <;



That's fine! ^^ I understand. c:

Good luck!~


----------



## duet (Aug 5, 2013)

*cheers* you can do it~ :3
*camps your slots anyways* LOL


----------



## Magecakes (Aug 9, 2013)

Your art commissions are so cute ;w;

I know you're not currently taking requests, but I'm wondering how much of a bribe (or price point) are you looking for? The thing I want isn't on the menu... (looking for 3 mayors together, my BFFs). Would you consider 3 mil bells for that?

Hopefully, I can get a slot next time if the price is right~ :3


----------



## Marceline (Aug 9, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

Awwh, thank you so much! Yep, I'm willing to do couples as I like to call them! But since drawing one mayor takes me an eternity, three would need a bribe, yes. :c
We can discuss it in full detail though once slots are open again! I'm working on the last two people now, but I'm happy with what you offered! ^ ^
I'll get these done, then I need to take a few days off from the internet really to get some other work done, and need to attend an interview as well, so as soon as thats out the way, slots will be open and I WILL WORK FASTER. XD ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Marceline (Aug 9, 2013)

Wippy c:

Guys, I love this song so much. I love SnK's soundtrack. I love SnK. I love Levi. x3


----------



## Marceline (Aug 10, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

I had to make the first rule bold... since no one seems to read it ; n ;

Anywho, working on the last person today.  ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## xxkaylabby (Aug 10, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> The Rosie plushie is adorable <3



agreed. it's adorable.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 10, 2013)

Kawaii desu yoooo


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 10, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Kawaii desu yoooo



OMG XD Ultimateness xD Lol!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 10, 2013)

XD
Working on teh onigiri... but taking a break cuz my hand hurts uhuhuhuu


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 10, 2013)

I love it! So... perfect... :3

Watson's possesed! xD 

Thank you ^_^


----------



## Marceline (Aug 10, 2013)

Currently there is drama in another thread. Must lurk... xP


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 10, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Currently there is drama in another thread. Must lurk... xP



OMG!  I love love love it! :3 My mayor as Sherlock and O'hare Watson. FABULOUSSSS~


----------



## Marceline (Aug 10, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

xD I can still give him the stache if you want ^ ^ ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 10, 2013)

Can i see what he looks like with one? :3


----------



## Marceline (Aug 10, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

Sure! Will do it in a bit. But for now, Harry Potter~  ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Marceline (Aug 10, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

Slots are open again after a decade! xD
I'll prolly check this thread again tomorrow and make decisions then because right now I'm pooped. I won't be starting on this slot straight away, as I have some work I need to do for something important. Once that's out of the way, I'll start! So sometime after the 17th!​
✖ ▌​


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 10, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Kawaii desu yoooo



OMG! XD


----------



## VividVero (Aug 10, 2013)

*
✖ ▌Username: VividVero
✖ ▌Screenshot: http://oi41.tinypic.com/ztfcpu.jpg
✖ ▌Type: Single w/ Villager; The villager being Marina. 
✖ ▌Border Colour: Black
✖ ▌Other: Feel free to make any adorable pose. And can the skin tone of my villager be a Olive color along with Marina wearing her original shirt rather then the hideous one shes wearing in my photo. As for payment is 500k ok? 
*


----------



## Megan. (Aug 10, 2013)

* 
✖ ▌Username: Megatastic
✖ ▌Screenshot(s): http://i44.tinypic.com/904zys.jpg
✖ ▌Type: Single with a vilager (Merengue)
✖ ▌Border Colour: Black
✖ ▌Other: Some kind of cute pose please~ & is 1mil okay? :3
*


----------



## Touko (Aug 10, 2013)

✖ ▌Username: Touko
✖ ▌Screenshot(s): http://i39.tinypic.com/2lvmx35.jpg
✖ ▌Type: Single (Just me!)
✖ ▌Border Colour: Black ~
✖ ▌Other: I want a cool pose C:< 400k for payment is alright?


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 10, 2013)

* 
✖ ▌Username: corduroy
✖ ▌Screenshot(s): 


since that photo is terrible quality, my mayor has..
- messy red/orange hair
- police cap
- hypnotic/spiral glasses
- bloody alice in wonderland dress
- blue and white tights
- red shoes
(i hope i was specific enough c
✖ ▌Type: (Single, Single w/ Villager, etc)  single :3
✖ ▌Border Colour: (Leave blank for black) black, please
✖ ▌Other: (Optional. Anything I need to know) thank you! oh, and please pm me when you finish and/or want to receive your payment and whatnot.
*


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 10, 2013)

*
✖ ▌Username: Jennifer
✖ ▌Screenshot(s): http://pinkseacrossing.tumblr.com/reference
✖ ▌Type: Single
✖ ▌Border Colour: Whatever you think looks nicest
✖ ▌Other: Not that I can think of ^^; But if you have any questions, feel free to ask!
*


----------



## VividVero (Aug 10, 2013)

Corduroy said:


> *
> ✖ ▌Username: corduroy
> ✖ ▌Screenshot(s):
> 
> ...



Just had to say this, I love the Alice: Madness Returns dress you mayor is wearing! ^^


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 11, 2013)

VividVero said:


> Just had to say this, I love the Alice: Madness Returns dress you mayor is wearing! ^^



thank you! i've been wearing it for about a month until about 15 minutes ago. (i'm now wearing a pink version of the dress.. :3)


----------



## Marceline (Aug 11, 2013)

VividVero said:


> *
> ✖ ▌Username: VividVero
> ✖ ▌Screenshot: http://oi41.tinypic.com/ztfcpu.jpg
> ✖ ▌Type: Single w/ Villager; The villager being Marina.
> ...





Megatastic said:


> *
> ✖ ▌Username: Megatastic
> ✖ ▌Screenshot(s): http://i44.tinypic.com/904zys.jpg
> ✖ ▌Type: Single with a vilager (Merengue)
> ...



Hiya! As much as I love your mayors and want to draw them, I think I may have trouble with Marina and Merengue... mainly because I've never drawn an octopus and a rhino before, so I'd probably give you a really poopy-looking villager. I'd need to practice them beforehand before I even dare. I'm sorry. ): 



Touko said:


> ✖ ▌Username: Touko
> ✖ ▌Screenshot(s): http://i39.tinypic.com/2lvmx35.jpg
> ✖ ▌Type: Single (Just me!)
> ✖ ▌Border Colour: Black ~
> ✖ ▌Other: I want a cool pose C:< 400k for payment is alright?



Yep, I can draw her! But I must ask... are those cucumber slices stuck to her face? XD 



Corduroy said:


> *
> ✖ ▌Username: corduroy
> ✖ ▌Screenshot(s):
> 
> ...



I love Madness Returns! This will be the chance for me to draw some blood and gore *-,* I'll draw your mayor ^ ^



Jennifer said:


> *
> ✖ ▌Username: Jennifer
> ✖ ▌Screenshot(s): http://pinkseacrossing.tumblr.com/reference
> ✖ ▌Type: Single
> ...



Awwhh, your character is so cute and pink! > u < 
The reference should be enough, but I think I will end up pestering you with questions haha ^ ^


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 11, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Awwhh, your character is so cute and pink! > u <
> The reference should be enough, but I think I will end up pestering you with questions haha ^ ^



Aww T~T Thank you! 
Hehe, feel free  <3


----------



## VividVero (Aug 11, 2013)

Corduroy said:


> thank you! i've been wearing it for about a month until about 15 minutes ago. (i'm now wearing a pink version of the dress.. :3)


Do you know where to find any other dresses from the game besides the original one? Ive been looking for the dresses of the game but specifically when she is in Queensland. The only other one ive found was this one steampunk dress, I forgot which area she wears it though. ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marceline said:


> Hiya! As much as I love your mayors and want to draw them, I think I may have trouble with Marina and Merengue... mainly because I've never drawn an octopus and a rhino before, so I'd probably give you a really poopy-looking villager. I'd need to practice them beforehand before I even dare. I'm sorry. ):


Its perfectly alright, after all practice makes perfect! ^^ feel free to take your time.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 11, 2013)

yayyyy~
thank you so much for drawing my mayor! <3
just tell me when you want me to come over with the money and i'd be happy to 

- - - Post Merge - - -



VividVero said:


> Do you know where to find any other dresses from the game besides the original one? Ive been looking for the dresses of the game but specifically when she is in Queensland. The only other one ive found was this one steampunk dress, I forgot which area she wears it though. ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



unfortunately, i don't know where you'd be able to find them. i just randomly found the dress my character was wearing on the Able Sister area of the forum. 

good luck trying to find them though!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 11, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

Probably sometime tomorrow? I'm taking a rest from the game for today  ​
✖ ▌​
- - - Post Merge - - -



VividVero said:


> Its perfectly alright, after all practice makes perfect! ^^ feel free to take your time.



▌▌✖ ▌​

I'll definitely practice when I have the time! Once I'm confident in myself, I can send you a message if you like and give your request a go!  ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 11, 2013)

I shall also be available to come over tomorrow to drop off the bells too then  <3 Or whenever is sooner incase anything comes up XD


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 11, 2013)

Marceline said:


> ▌▌✖ ▌​
> 
> Probably sometime tomorrow? I'm taking a rest from the game for today  ​



okay


----------



## VividVero (Aug 11, 2013)

Marceline said:


> ▌▌✖ ▌​
> 
> Probably sometime tomorrow? I'm taking a rest from the game for today  ​
> ✖ ▌​
> ...


Sure that will be fine! Whenever you would like payment just let me know as well! ^^ Also im going on vk in two days for a week so I might not be able to work out wifi negotioations from time to time.


----------



## Touko (Aug 11, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Yep, I can draw her! But I must ask... are those cucumber slices stuck to her face? XD



Yes, although it's lemon slices LOL
They look cute on the cheeks XD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm feeling happy so whoever can guess my favourite song can get a free line art drawing. 
Also, I'm wondering if I should make a tumblr for these instead of posting completed drawings on the first page, since I feel its kind of crowded. I upload these on a private tumblr, just so I can a URL, but never actually put them up publicly. ^ ^;


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 13, 2013)

Marceline said:


> I'm feeling happy so whoever can guess my favourite song can get a free line art drawing.
> Also, I'm wondering if I should make a tumblr for these instead of posting completed drawings on the first page, since I feel its kind of crowded. I upload these on a private tumblr, just so I can a URL, but never actually put them up publicly. ^ ^;



The intro song to AOT? xD
any hints? 

It would be nice if you made a Tumblr for your art 
But also keep the drawings on the first page xD
IMO


----------



## Marceline (Aug 13, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> The intro song to AOT? xD
> any hints?
> 
> It would be nice if you made a Tumblr for your art
> ...



I like it, but it isn't my favourite! But good try! xD
I was so pumped for the full version of guren no yumiya, but it was terrible... ):  
Hint: The band is Swedish, and no one actually sings, just instrumental. 
And cool, will probably make one sometime today then! ^ ^

Edit: I'll change it to the band, not the actual song, should be easier for people, because to be honest I love everything from them. xD


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 13, 2013)

Marceline said:


> I like it, but it isn't my favourite! But good try! xD
> I was so pumped for the full version of guren no yumiya, but it was terrible... ):
> Hint: The band is Swedish, and no one actually sings, just instrumental.
> And cool, will probably make one sometime today then! ^ ^
> ...



I don?t know of any Swedish instrumental bands D:
I just listened to the full version of guren no yumiya, and you are right, it sucks o____o


----------



## Marceline (Aug 13, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> I don?t know of any Swedish instrumental bands D:
> I just listened to the full version of guren no yumiya, and you are right, it sucks o____o



Not many people listen to the band )': 
Hint 2: They use accordions, music boxes, and xylophones in their songs. 
I know! I was so excited, and as soon as the song started, I knew it was going to be bad... then it got worse... ):

LOL I love my signature... I like having funny ones so I can laugh at them every time. XD

I DON'T EVEN LIKE BARBIE


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 13, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Not many people listen to the band )':
> Hint 2: They use accordions, music boxes, and xylophones in their songs.
> I know! I was so excited, and as soon as the song started, I knew it was going to be bad... then it got worse... ):
> 
> ...



Detektivbyr?n? xD

Yeah, after 1:40 it just turned into a whole new song o__o
Your signatures are always hilarious lol, pretty sad that they probably dance better than me xD

EDIT.




LOL!!! xD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 13, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> Detektivbyr?n? xD
> 
> Yeah, after 1:40 it just turned into a whole new song o__o
> Your signatures are always hilarious lol, pretty sad that they probably dance better than me xD



OMG HOW DID YOU FIND OUT LOL XD
Yes, Detektivbyr?n. The song specifically:Om Du M?ter Varg *-*
Yaaay you win a free drawing now! That was fast o.o

This would probably be me on the dance floor. SKILLZ. CAN'T HANDLE MY SWAG 






- - - Post Merge - - -

I googled: "swedish band that uses music box" and the Detektivbyr?n wiki was right there! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



ForgottenT said:


> EDIT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its official. The Shingeki No Kyojin opening goes with EVERYTHING. SHINGEKI NO EVERYTHING. XD


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 13, 2013)

Marceline said:


> OMG HOW DID YOU FIND OUT LOL XD
> Yes, Detektivbyr?n. The song specifically:Om Du M?ter Varg *-*
> Yaaay you win a free drawing now! That was fast o.o
> 
> This would probably be me on the dance floor. SKILLZ. CAN'T HANDLE MY SWAG



I?m a professional computer sage internet genius using bankai. o____o
(actually I just searched for the keywords accordions, music box, xylophones, Swedish) xD
and OMG that GIF xD that should totally be your next signature xD

Can you draw Ruby? :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marceline said:


> Its official. The Shingeki No Kyojin opening goes with EVERYTHING. SHINGEKI NO EVERYTHING. XD



He got the moves like J?ger! xD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 13, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> I?m a professional computer sage internet genius using bankai. o____o
> (actually I just searched for the keywords accordions, music box, xylophones, Swedish) xD
> and OMG that GIF xD that should totally be your next signature xD
> 
> ...



I should have tried that before I gave the hint out! Music box alone gave it away! 
I probably will put it as my siggy once I'm bored of Barbie!! XD
Rosie is fine!


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 13, 2013)

Marceline said:


> I should have tried that before I gave the hint out! Music box alone gave it away!
> I probably will put it as my siggy once I'm bored of Barbie!! XD
> Rosie is fine!



True dat xD
You can draw that too 
It?s okaY if you don?t wanna draw xD
it was kinda interesting trying to find out which band it was lol, I even found a good song by Swedish House Mafia while doing it


----------



## Marceline (Aug 13, 2013)

WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME OMG.

YOU SAY RUBY.

I SAY ROSIE.

WAAAAAT.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm so sorry! XD 

I am fine.. with drawing RUBY. RUBY THE RABBIT. 

*Draws Rosie* e.e


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 13, 2013)

Marceline said:


> WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME OMG.
> 
> YOU SAY RUBY.
> 
> ...



lol xD
I?m laughing so hard right now, I though it was a joke because you did that the first time around xD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 13, 2013)

*Is laughing hysterically*

I must have some unhealthy obsession with Rosie if I keep believing she is Ruby. XD 
I don't knowwww whats wrongggg 
If I do in the end draw a cat by chance...


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 13, 2013)

Marceline said:


> *Is laughing hysterically*
> 
> I must have some unhealthy obsession with Rosie if I keep believing she is Ruby. XD
> I don't knowwww whats wrongggg
> If I do in the end draw a cat by chance...



lol! xD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 13, 2013)

Wheee this has been fun. Two pages worth of conversation LOL xD


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 13, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Wheee this has been fun. Two pages worth of conversation LOL xD



yup  
LOL!! I just realized you got a new user title. It?s epic xD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 13, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> yup
> LOL!! I just realized you got a new user title. It?s epic xD



Haha, thanks! I was meaning to change it, but couldn't think of anything. xD
Woop, time to make that tumblr page yeey~


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 13, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Haha, thanks! I was meaning to change it, but couldn't think of anything. xD
> Woop, time to make that tumblr page yeey~



Awesome! Don?t forget to post the link ^^


----------



## Marceline (Aug 13, 2013)

http://marcycheebs.tumblr.com/

^ Tumblr where I'll upload WIPS and completed drawings. 
Sorry for the theme, I can't be bothered to hunt for a nicer one and add the code in and blah blah. x.x
I uploaded some old drawings and pixels too.


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey *waves* Awesome signature! 

*casually favourites your tumblr* xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey *waves* Awesome signature! 

*casually favourites your tumblr* xD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 13, 2013)

*Waves back* Thank youu! c:


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 13, 2013)

Marceline said:


> http://marcycheebs.tumblr.com/
> 
> ^ Tumblr where I'll upload WIPS and completed drawings.
> Sorry for the theme, I can't be bothered to hunt for a nicer one and add the code in and blah blah. x.x
> I uploaded some old drawings and pixels too.



I followed it too ^^
It?s awesome! 

"ASGFAGDASJ" xD


----------



## Touko (Aug 14, 2013)

Marceline said:


> http://marcycheebs.tumblr.com/
> 
> ^ Tumblr where I'll upload WIPS and completed drawings.
> Sorry for the theme, I can't be bothered to hunt for a nicer one and add the code in and blah blah. x.x
> I uploaded some old drawings and pixels too.



Hurrhurr *stalks*


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 14, 2013)

*makes sure to follow Tumblr before bed* :3


----------



## Marceline (Aug 14, 2013)

Yaay thanks you guys! I'll do my very best to be as active as possible on that tumbr!  
Also I still need to take payments, I was in complete derp mode yesterday that I completely forgot o-o
Message me whenever you're available to visit! I'll probably be online all day... because I have no plans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, if anyone knows a good Tumblr theme for the blog, that would be awesome xD


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 14, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Yaay thanks you guys! I'll do my very best to be as active as possible on that tumbr!
> Also I still need to take payments, I was in complete derp mode yesterday that I completely forgot o-o
> Message me whenever you're available to visit! I'll probably be online all day... because I have no plans.
> 
> ...



Well, I'm available right now :3 I shall PM you my friendcode <3


----------



## Marceline (Aug 16, 2013)

When I finish the current slots, I'll probably practice more with itty bittys, like the ones in my signature.
Will probably have to hunt down some mayors to experiment with


----------



## eyeplaybass (Aug 16, 2013)

Marceline said:


> When I finish the current slots, I'll probably practice more with itty bittys, like the ones in my signature.
> Will probably have to hunt down some mayors to experiment with







Pick me!  (has been absent from these forums forever)


----------



## Marceline (Aug 16, 2013)

Haha, I'll definitely use your mayor after posting that picture xD
Yeh man, where did you go?! You completely disappeared O;


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 17, 2013)

The itty bittys are really cute :3


----------



## Marceline (Aug 17, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> The itty bittys are really cute :3



Thank you, Jennifer!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 17, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Thank you, Jennifer!



You're welcome!


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 17, 2013)

Marceline said:


> When I finish the current slots, I'll probably practice more with itty bittys, like the ones in my signature.
> Will probably have to hunt down some mayors to experiment with



Can you draw Ruby with itty bittys? xD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 17, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> Can you draw Ruby with itty bittys? xD



ROSIE? SURE.
Lol I'm joking xD
I can give it a go, yeh!


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 17, 2013)

Marceline said:


> ROSIE? SURE.
> Lol I'm joking xD
> I can give it a go, yeh!



Awesome! :3
I think you?re gonna end up drawing Rosie just because you say it so much xD


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 17, 2013)

Now I want to see Rosie dressed like Ruby and vice versa XD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't know... I can't seem to get my head around both Ruby and Rosie! One is a rabbit, the other is a cat, but somehow I still seem to get them mixed up or think one is the other. xD 
I might just draw them... as a fusion! Rosby. (':


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 17, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> Now I want to see Rosie dressed like Ruby and vice versa XD



That would be so cute o__o


----------



## Marceline (Aug 17, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> Now I want to see Rosie dressed like Ruby and vice versa XD



I should give that a go once I'm done with slots and bittys!


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 17, 2013)

Marceline said:


> I should give that a go once I'm done with slots and bittys!



That would be awesome!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 18, 2013)

Stupid quote of the day:

_"I only draw freestyle" _- Lanaka Nanase.

uhuhuhuhu yeh I said it


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 18, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Stupid quote of the day:
> 
> _"I only draw freestyle" _- Lanaka Nanase.
> 
> uhuhuhuhu yeh I said it



OMG GANDALF!!! 











Looking forward to seeing more of your amazing drawings btw


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 18, 2013)

I like how the Swag pile in the signature is growing XD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 18, 2013)

Yep! Soon, all of TheBellTree will have swag... THE SWAG TREE xD
By the way, I'm currently working on your request now, Jennifer! I should have it done either tomorrow or the day after ^ ^


----------



## Mao (Aug 18, 2013)

I stalk this thread *O* Joking xD Or am I


----------



## Marceline (Aug 18, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> I stalk this thread *O* Joking xD Or am I



Eek! You lurker... xD
Welcome to my thread, hehe, its madness ; u ; /


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 18, 2013)

YOLO Swaggins and the Fellowship of the Bling welcome you ^_^ xD


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 18, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Yep! Soon, all of TheBellTree will have swag... THE SWAG TREE xD
> By the way, I'm currently working on your request now, Jennifer! I should have it done either tomorrow or the day after ^ ^



Eeeee  Awesome! *shall look forward to it* <3


----------



## Hayate (Aug 18, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> I like how the Swag pile in the signature is growing XD



Because I stalked them and jumped into their date ^^


----------



## Marceline (Aug 18, 2013)

Glaceon said:


> Because I stalked them and jumped into their date ^^


----------



## sourburst (Aug 18, 2013)

If your still adding to the list, I don't mind waiting a couple of months or so for mine. Could I have one too? If you PM me when you get close to my username in the waiting list, I'll send you a current image of my character. >.< As it will probably look different. XD

If your not adding to the list, ignore everything I just said. >.<


----------



## Hayate (Aug 18, 2013)

sourburst said:


> If your not adding to the list, ignore everything I just said. >.<



Going by the rules etc on the 1st page... That ^^


----------



## sourburst (Aug 18, 2013)

Glaceon said:


> Going by the rules etc on the 1st page... That ^^


Never mind then. I posted in the last thread too, but I was too late then too. XD I'll just forget it. I'm never on often enough to grab a space.


----------



## Solar (Aug 18, 2013)

Gack, you have soo many requests Marceline!! I've been trying to request one but slots fill up WAY too fast.. ;~;


----------



## Marceline (Aug 18, 2013)

Benmjy said:


> Gack, you have soo many requests Marceline!! I've been trying to request one but slots fill up WAY too fast.. ;~;



▌▌✖ ▌​

Awwh I'm sorry! :c
I think for the next slots, I'll keep it open longer so people can at least get their request in! Usually I try to pick people quickly, so I don't have to reject many people > <; ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Solar (Aug 18, 2013)

Marceline said:


> ▌▌✖ ▌​
> 
> Awwh I'm sorry! :c
> I think for the next slots, I'll keep it open longer so people can at least get their request in! Usually I try to pick people quickly, so I don't have to reject many people > <; ​
> ✖ ▌​



Yay!! Or I'll just type my request up, copy it, then lurk so at the right moment...BAM!! SLOT TAKEN BY YOURS TRULY.


----------



## Hayate (Aug 18, 2013)

Benmjy said:


> Yay!! Or I'll just type my request up, copy it, then lurk so at the right moment...BAM!! SLOT TAKEN BY YOURS TRULY.


Or prepare a suitable bribe =]


----------



## Marceline (Aug 19, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​







Aaah I hope its okay, Jennifer! She was so much fun to draw, I love the dress and colours!  ​
✖ ▌​
- - - Post Merge - - -

▌▌✖ ▌​

Working on Touko now, Courduroy still needs to send payment, or else I can't start... :s ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 19, 2013)

As I said in PM, I love it more than words can express T~T Thank you so much. I like... want to throw piles of bells at you now.


----------



## violetneko (Aug 19, 2013)

Aw, your artwork is so cute!! :3


----------



## Marceline (Aug 19, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

Yay, thank you !!  ​
✖ ▌​
Heyyooo. Guys, I tried to make one of those villager siggys and I'd like to improve with critiques... ; u ; I was going to mak a thread but I'm frightened lol


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 19, 2013)

Marceline said:


> ▌▌✖ ▌​
> 
> Yay, thank you !!  ​
> ✖ ▌​
> Heyyooo. Guys, I tried to make one of those villager siggys and I'd like to improve with critiques... ; u ; I was going to mak a thread but I'm frightened lol



The lights that goes out of the frame, and the animated text is a nice touch 
You could add something to connect the frames, and add your Dream code, maybe xD


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 19, 2013)

I would just say to make the top frame a bit more centered/over to the right a bit more XD

Similarly, maybe move the Dream Villager box (and text) up a bit.


----------



## violetneko (Aug 19, 2013)

Aw, the animation is super cute :3
Probably just move the dreamie box up a tad, maybe center between the top frame and bottom of sig, but otherwise nice!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 19, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

Wooo finally finished my junk food, can now reply. xD 
Ooh! I think I know something I can use to connect the frames with... and I'll move the frames around now! 

Edit: 







I gave everything a go, hope its better!​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah  That looks really nice. I think I'd either move the top chain over to the left a bit more or the side chain down a bit as it looks a little off when one is completely center and the other is so far to a side XD


----------



## Mao (Aug 19, 2013)

Marceline said:


> ▌▌✖ ▌​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMIGAWD MY FAVOURITE x_x

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dang, just blew my cover >_<


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 19, 2013)

Your work is beyond adorable! I'll be stalking this thread to make sure I can commission you in the near future. ^^


----------



## violetneko (Aug 19, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> Your work is beyond adorable! I'll be stalking this thread to make sure I can commission you in the near future. ^^



I will stalk as well! XD


----------



## Touko (Aug 20, 2013)

Woo my turn ~ :3
*stalks thread forever*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and if you're able to make those little heart shaped avatars as well, I will be grateful  Just the right size to use as my avatar.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 20, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> OMIGAWD MY FAVOURITE x_x
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Dang, just blew my cover >_<



Eek, I'll pretend not to see, go hideeee! XD 
HAZEL WAS TOTALLY NOT LURKING BACK THEN PFF. 



Hirisa said:


> Your work is beyond adorable! I'll be stalking this thread to make sure I can commission you in the near future. ^^



Thank you so much, Hirisa! Slots should be open very soon! 



violetneko said:


> I will stalk as well! XD



Haha thread stalkers everywhereeeee ~ ; u ;



Touko said:


> Woo my turn ~ :3
> *stalks thread forever*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Sure, but those are actually samples! But I can give it a try! 
No one has asked for an avatar yet... hehe xD


----------



## Touko (Aug 20, 2013)

I think the avatars are cute xD 
Actually, anything that's your drawings are cute :3


----------



## Marceline (Aug 20, 2013)

Touko said:


> I think the avatars are cute xD
> Actually, anything that's your drawings are cute :3



Hehe, I'll give it a go then! And thank you!! C: 
I should have your drawing done by tomorrow evening where I am... but I have to attend an interview so if that takes time, It would probably have to be early the next day > <


----------



## Touko (Aug 20, 2013)

That's fine xD Gives me time to snoop around Tumblr even more.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 20, 2013)

xD I need more stuff to post on itttt x.x 
I... wanna hold one of them livestream things. I attended one for MintSwift's drawing session and it seemed fun. xD

Edit: I should really post my tumblr URL on the first page. *facepalm*


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 20, 2013)

Marceline said:


> xD I need more stuff to post on itttt x.x
> I... wanna hold one of them livestream things. I attended one for MintSwift's drawing session and it seemed fun. xD
> 
> Edit: I should really post my tumblr URL on the first page. *facepalm*



Live stream drawing? I would watch that


----------



## Marceline (Aug 20, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> Live stream drawing? I would watch that



I doubt for long, a half hour max? It would probably be boring, or the whole interface might irritate me XD


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 20, 2013)

Marceline said:


> I doubt for long, a half hour max? It would probably be boring, or the whole interface might irritate me XD



I watch people who live stream themselves drawing every now and then, it?s interesting ^^


----------



## Marceline (Aug 20, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> I watch people who live stream themselves drawing every now and then, it?s interesting ^^



Ah xD
Well, I'm making a Livestream account, but it states that people need to login to watch the stream, I'd rather people not have to fuss over making an account. I'll look at Join.Me next. ^ ^;


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 20, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Ah xD
> Well, I'm making a Livestream account, but it states that people need to login to watch the stream, I'd rather people not have to fuss over making an account. I'll look at Join.Me next. ^ ^;



You can stream on Twitch, like this guy. http://www.twitch.tv/artillery84


----------



## Marceline (Aug 20, 2013)

Awwh, it wants me to download stuff to stream x.x 
I would use Join me, since all I need to do is send a code and people can watch instantly, but the quality isn't so great :s


----------



## Mao (Aug 20, 2013)

This is going to blow my cover again but I *may* have a juicy apple clock. But there's something up with my 3ds so I might not be able to order and blah


----------



## Marceline (Aug 20, 2013)

Awwh, that's alright! I want to make the most typical room a female player could make... a CAFE. xD

-x-

Oh, and for streams I've decided to use Livestream, mainly because the quality is better, good interface and I can crop the screen. Although you'd need to sign up to view streams, it would prevent people from randomly viewing ^ ^


----------



## violetneko (Aug 20, 2013)

Edit: nevermind, I have the TV, not the clock DX



Marceline said:


> Awwh, that's alright! I want to make the most typical room a female player could make... a CAFE. xD
> 
> -x-
> 
> Oh, and for streams I've decided to use Livestream, mainly because the quality is better, good interface and I can crop the screen. Although you'd need to sign up to view streams, it would prevent people from randomly viewing ^ ^



Aw, that'd be cool to see.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 21, 2013)

The only thing that stinks about Livestream is it doesn't send you notifications when people you follow stream XD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 21, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

Here you go, Touko! I hope its alright... I made an avatar version too! If you need anything changed, just ask!! C: 



Spoiler
















✖ ▌​


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 21, 2013)

Marceline said:


> ▌▌✖ ▌​
> 
> Here you go, Touko! I hope its alright... I made an avatar version too! If you need anything changed, just ask!! C:
> 
> ...



Best one yet! xD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 21, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> Best one yet! xD



Thank you! I worked two days on it... I really hope she likes it! Can't wait until she's online!


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 21, 2013)

Marceline said:


> ▌▌✖ ▌​
> 
> Here you go, Touko! I hope its alright... I made an avatar version too! If you need anything changed, just ask!! C:
> 
> ...



Wow! That is the best one you've done xD I love it, work of art :3


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 21, 2013)

Marceline said:


> ▌▌✖ ▌​
> 
> Here you go, Touko! I hope its alright... I made an avatar version too! If you need anything changed, just ask!! C:
> 
> ...



It's this unparalleled level of artistic quality that has me stalking this thread./bows down


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 21, 2013)

I'd love to see more of art like this! Please, draw more! :3


----------



## Marceline (Aug 21, 2013)

Omg you guys, stahpp eett ; A ; This is too much for meh
I really like drawing in this style... I experimented quite a lot! But I'm so happy with the outcome! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Onigiri! said:


> I'd love to see more of art like this! Please, draw more! :3



Okay, if you guys want to see more, then I will!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 21, 2013)

It IS really cute XD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 21, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> It's this unparalleled level of artistic quality that has me stalking this thread./bows down



Nuuu stahp iitt o////o <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jennifer said:


> It IS really cute XD



Thank you! It is, isn't it?! c':


----------



## Marceline (Aug 21, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

Opening slots again! One person hasn't sent payment or replied... so I'm going to have to drop the request and continue on ):But they can request again ^ ^ 
I'll promise to leave slots open for longer this time! And get requests completed faster!  ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 21, 2013)

Ohmigosh! Pretty please, me? I'd love to see my mini-me in Marceline Chibi form. Let me check your wishlist....brb!

I can pay the 200k immediately, of course, and toss in a pinwheel and an aurora screen.


*✖ ▌Username: Hirisa
✖ ▌Screenshot(s):included below (two diff hair/eye color combos..*sobs* I can't decide which I like more, help meeeee anyone.
✖ ▌Type: single
✖ ▌Border Colour:
✖ ▌Other: if the pics I've included are too sucky to work with, lmk. I just want to see Hirisa done, Marceline style, so go nuts (please).*


----------



## violetneko (Aug 21, 2013)

*jumps* hello!! *ahem*

Silliness aside, 
*
✖ ▌Username: violetneko
✖ ▌Screenshot(s):



Spoiler: here's some screens! :3






✖ ▌Type: Single, happy expression, pose up to you! :3
✖ ▌Border Colour: (Leave blank for black)
✖ ▌Other: I really liked the Ruby plushie. Is there any way you could do a Chief plush? I can add 20k more :3 
*

Gah, I love your style!! Whatever you do will be absolutely perfect ^^
Also, I have the soft serve lamp.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 21, 2013)

* 
✖ ▌Username: Hamusuta
✖ ▌Screenshot(s): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






✖ ▌Type: (Single, Single w/ Villager, etc)  Single
✖ ▌Border Colour: (Leave blank for black) Orangey Browny (same colour as eyes)
✖ ▌Other: (Optional. Anything I need to know) I can pay the 200k now if you like, and i'd like the hat ON i was just showing you my hair because you couldn't see it well. I'd love it if I was holding a Hamlet plushie *o*
*


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 21, 2013)

Fancy new signature


----------



## Marceline (Aug 21, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> Fancy new signature



Thank you, its a work of art from a friend 
I'm so proud of him for producing such a thing lol xD


----------



## Megan. (Aug 21, 2013)

* 
✖ ▌Username: Megatastic
✖ ▌Screenshot(s): http://i44.tinypic.com/904zys.jpg
✖ ▌Type: Single
✖ ▌Border Colour: Black
✖ ▌Other: Any pose, something cute? Is 500k alright? 
*


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 21, 2013)

Megatastic said:


> *
> ✖ ▌Username: Megatastic
> ✖ ▌Screenshot(s): http://i44.tinypic.com/904zys.jpg
> ✖ ▌Type: Single
> ...



So nice to see someone else that uses that face. ^^ I love her.


----------



## duet (Aug 21, 2013)

Omg I'm too slow for slots LOOL *waits patiently* :3


----------



## Solar (Aug 21, 2013)

duet said:


> Omg I'm too slow for slots LOOL *waits patiently* :3



OMG ME TOO....ugh stupid first day of school.


----------



## Hayate (Aug 21, 2013)

The slots are still open, she hasn't picked people yet... Don't give up yet, 2 people got rejected last time due to difficult requests.


----------



## Megan. (Aug 21, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> So nice to see someone else that uses that face. ^^ I love her.



Haha, thank you! :'D


----------



## Touko (Aug 21, 2013)

Marceline said:


> ▌▌✖ ▌​
> 
> Here you go, Touko! I hope its alright... I made an avatar version too! If you need anything changed, just ask!! C:
> 
> ...



I'm crying.
I don't know if it's out of joy or sadness.
But LOL.


----------



## duet (Aug 21, 2013)

ahhh ok I'll post it anyways then!

* 
✖ ▌Username: duet
✖ ▌Screenshot(s): I actually don't have screens LOL but I have refs: one two
✖ ▌Type: Single with villager (Lolly or Olivia, you can pick)
✖ ▌Border Colour: black
✖ ▌Other: Not too fussy with what my mayor is wearing, as long as there is flower in her hair (any type and color) and is wearing Gracie clothing. You can choose whatever pose you feel like doing as well X3
* 

Payment: Maid dress, all the princess items on your wishlist, and 1mil. :3


----------



## Hayate (Aug 21, 2013)

Touko said:


> I'm crying.
> I don't know if it's out of joy or sadness.
> But LOL.



You like my drawing?


----------



## Marceline (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry, just saw that you're online Touko!

LOL TROLLED. We had this planned. xD



Spoiler











Imma go to bed, will check the thread in the morning! I hope the quality is alright, posting from my ipod :s


----------



## spamurai (Aug 21, 2013)

*Username:* spamurai



Spoiler: Screenshots













*Type:* My Character  
*Border Colour:* Black 
*Other:* Feel free to change the shoes xD But please keep all the rest of the clothes 

I'm happy to pay or trade things from my shop. Whatever you'd prefer 
I hope to hear from you soon


----------



## xxkaylabby (Aug 21, 2013)

✖ ▌Username: Kayla
✖ ▌Screenshot: 



Spoiler










✖ ▌Personality: same as my character


----------



## Touko (Aug 22, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Sorry, just saw that you're online Touko!
> 
> LOL TROLLED. We had this planned. xD
> 
> ...



KYAH SO KAWAII <3 Thank you ~



Glaceon said:


> You like my drawing?



It's beautiful, plz draw more.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 22, 2013)

Ooooh sorry, finally awake!
I'm glad you like it! Again, if you need any changes, just ask! c:
Sorry for picking you as the victim to troll... it was all Glaceon's idea. *Points all the fingers at himmmm* It was fun though, haha. Thanks for everyone who went along with it ! 
I'll pick slots later this evening... right now I'm refusing to even look at them. xP

- - - Post Merge - - -

That moment when your own avatar frightens you x.x


----------



## Mao (Aug 22, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Ooooh sorry, finally awake!
> I'm glad you like it! Again, if you need any changes, just ask! c:
> Sorry for picking you as the victim to troll... it was all Glaceon's idea. *Points all the fingers at himmmm* It was fun though, haha. Thanks for everyone who went along with it !
> I'll pick slots later this evening... right now I'm refusing to even look at them. xP
> ...



I love your avatar x_x Lovin the new sig as well c:


----------



## Marceline (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you Hazel! Glaceon is the amazing artist c': 
I can't believe he's had this secret talent all along


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 22, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Ooooh sorry, finally awake!
> I'm glad you like it! Again, if you need any changes, just ask! c:
> Sorry for picking you as the victim to troll... it was all Glaceon's idea. *Points all the fingers at himmmm* It was fun though, haha. Thanks for everyone who went along with it !
> I'll pick slots later this evening... right now I'm refusing to even look at them. xP
> ...



Your avatar is beautiful shush.


----------



## Mao (Aug 22, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Thank you Hazel! Glaceon is the amazing artist c':
> I can't believe he's had this secret talent all along



I know right *-* The eyes are the best feature


----------



## Mao (Aug 22, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Thank you Hazel! Glaceon is the amazing artist c':
> I can't believe he's had this secret talent all along



I know right *-* The eyes are the best feature

- - - Post Merge - - -

Double posted >_<


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 22, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Thank you Hazel! Glaceon is the amazing artist c':
> I can't believe he's had this secret talent all along



Love the signature xD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 22, 2013)

Haha, thankies! Its like a replica of the original siggy! He never draws me facing the right way lol
Oni is the scariest o u o'
Glaceon is melting
I'm fabulous. D8
Gawwh, me and Oni have to keep our signatures and avatars like this until the end of today, or this evening. XD 

Oooh, I got Twitch working, by the way~ 
So I maaaay stream a little something once slots are full again. Fortunately, you don't need to login to watch, only to use the chat.


----------



## violetneko (Aug 22, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Oooh, I got Twitch working, by the way~
> So I maaaay stream a little something once slots are full again. Fortunately, you don't need to login to watch, only to use the chat.



Ooh, Twitch is a great site for streaming! I watched the Zelda marathon on it :3


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 22, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Haha, thankies! Its like a replica of the original siggy! He never draws me facing the right way lol
> Oni is the scariest o u o'
> Glaceon is melting
> I'm fabulous. D8
> ...



Haha xD
What?s your name on twitch? so I can subscribe :3


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 22, 2013)

Yaaaay  

I'm trying to resist requesting again so others get a shot XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



ForgottenT said:


> Haha xD
> What?s your name on twitch? so I can subscribe :3



http://www.twitch.tv/marcycheebs
*DETECTIVE*


----------



## Marceline (Aug 22, 2013)

http://www.twitch.tv/marcycheebs
o-o

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jennifer said:


> Yaaaay
> 
> I'm trying to resist requesting again so others get a shot XD
> 
> ...



BEAT ME TO IT XD
*Gives you a gold sticker*


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 22, 2013)

Marceline said:


> http://www.twitch.tv/marcycheebs
> o-o
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



YAY FOR GOLD STICKERS XD *puts in sticker book*


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 22, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> Yaaaay
> 
> I'm trying to resist requesting again so others get a shot XD
> 
> ...






Marceline said:


> http://www.twitch.tv/marcycheebs
> o-o
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Awesome ^^
 you watched LinandKo?s Animal crossing videos too? 
Too bad they have stopped making videos of it :/


----------



## Marceline (Aug 22, 2013)

Animal Crossing New Leaf is too mainstream for them now! XD

Will be picking slots now then o-o 
Such a dreadful moment for me ; n ;


----------



## Mao (Aug 22, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> Awesome ^^
> you watched LinandKo?s Animal crossing videos too?
> Too bad they have stopped making videos of it :/



I used to watch LinandKo too.. Memories ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marceline said:


> Animal Crossing New Leaf is too mainstream for them now! XD
> 
> Will be picking slots now then o-o
> Such a dreadful moment for me ; n ;



Awh D: Goodluck~


----------



## Marceline (Aug 22, 2013)

So hard, but I've come to a decision finally x.x;



Hirisa said:


> Ohmigosh! Pretty please, me? I'd love to see my mini-me in Marceline Chibi form. Let me check your wishlist....brb!
> 
> I can pay the 200k immediately, of course, and toss in a pinwheel and an aurora screen.
> 
> ...



Yay, okay! I've never drawn someone with those eyes before... so its best if I give them a try! ^ ^ 
And the hairbow wig, I need to try that out too! The picture with black hair and the sweater looks cute! I can draw that one? What does everyone else think? I'm not good at making choices xD



violetneko said:


> *jumps* hello!! *ahem*
> 
> Silliness aside,
> *
> ...



Awwh, your character is cute! I really want to draw the hair and dress c: !
I could give it a go... I don't think it will be any good, since I've never drawn wolves before... :s



duet said:


> ahhh ok I'll post it anyways then!
> 
> *
> ✖ ▌Username: duet
> ...



You've been waiting so patiently right from the start, duet! Awwh, your character is adorable! I'd probably go with Lolly, since her colours are pretty!  



Again, I'm sorry that I couldn't pick everyone. I'd love to, but then I might die from all the work x.x 
When I start college soon, I'll probably change the thread to itty bitty style only, making these current chibis bribes only, purely so I can get more done!  

By the way, I'm going to make the smaller chibi/itty bittys/ chibiest chibi...? available! They look like what my old signature was... (Will change it now) Does 50k seem alright? Higher, lower?


----------



## Mao (Aug 22, 2013)

Can't wait to see how they turn out <3 Also, Hirisa sorry to bug you but would you mind telling me the name of the cake looking thingy in the second picture you posted? And the name of the jumper also in the second picture (if its not a QR) hehe sorry so many questions >u<


----------



## Marceline (Aug 22, 2013)

Mmm tasty cakes *-,* I'm curious too

Lol, that looks like Severus Snape in the portrait xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

And thank you Hazel!


----------



## Mao (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes tasty cake looking thingy the name has stuck^O^


----------



## Hayate (Aug 22, 2013)

Cake http://moridb.com/items/furniture/berliner
Top http://moridb.com/items/tops/spring-shirt


----------



## violetneko (Aug 22, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Awwh, your character is cute! I really want to draw the hair and dress c: !
> I could give it a go... I don't think it will be any good, since I've never drawn wolves before...



Don't underestimate yourself  I'm sure it will be fantastic ^^
Let me know when to send the 220k and the soft serve lamp your way :3


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh my gosh, yayyy! Thanks so much, Marceline- lemme shower u with bells and goodies! Um anyway, yes, the dark haired sweater version is actually perfect for her portrait, because that's how she was originally "meant" to look- the lighter haired version was a Shampoodle mistake that I kinda liked, but...not keeping it. 

And to Hazelx - the sweater she's wearing is *consults MoriDB* Spring shirt! And that plate of snackies is a berliner- a German holiday item. They're basically jelly donuts. 

EDIT: ninja'd. The story of my life...but at least I was ninja'd by Glaceon.


----------



## violetneko (Aug 22, 2013)

Glaceon said:


> Cake http://moridb.com/items/furniture/berliner
> Top http://moridb.com/items/tops/spring-shirt



Oh so THAT'S a Berliner! I kept seeing them in Re-Tail, but I had no idea what they were XD

...Now I'm craving jelly donuts XD


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 22, 2013)

violetneko said:


> Oh so THAT'S a Berliner! I kept seeing them in Re-Tail, but I had no idea what they were XD
> 
> ...Now I'm craving jelly donuts XD


Yeah, they need to release them as re-orderable DLC so I can cover every table in my house with them and make my character look like an enormous glutton. ^^


----------



## Marceline (Aug 22, 2013)

Glaceon is such a lurker xD

I want jelly donuts now :'c

By the way guys! My friend, Onigiri!, is going to hold a stream of herself and her friend playing a game called 'Ib.' Just wondering if anyone wants to join her, its her first stream. ^ ^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'M BACK TO NORMAL GUYS YERR YERR YERR.


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 22, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Glaceon is such a lurker xD
> 
> I want jelly donuts now :'c
> 
> ...



Yep! You guys can watch me swear and be chased by headless mannequins, i mean, what? xD

This game holds some significance to me, i'll be making an animal crossing themed town based off of it. 

It should be in about 20-30 minutes


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 22, 2013)

I've read about Ib- it sounds awesome, and I've been meaning to down load it and play. Since school's starting soon (ish), that likely won't happen, so I'd love to watch someone else play.


----------



## Mao (Aug 22, 2013)

Glaceon said:


> Cake http://moridb.com/items/furniture/berliner
> Top http://moridb.com/items/tops/spring-shirt



Genius ^_^ Danggggggggggggggggggggg Y R U UN-REORDERABLE


----------



## violetneko (Aug 22, 2013)

Ooh sounds fun! I'll watch too ^^


----------



## Mao (Aug 22, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> Oh my gosh, yayyy! Thanks so much, Marceline- lemme shower u with bells and goodies! Um anyway, yes, the dark haired sweater version is actually perfect for her portrait, because that's how she was originally "meant" to look- the lighter haired version was a Shampoodle mistake that I kinda liked, but...not keeping it.
> 
> And to Hazelx - the sweater she's wearing is *consults MoriDB* Spring shirt! And that plate of snackies is a berliner- a German holiday item. They're basically jelly donuts.
> 
> EDIT: ninja'd. The story of my life...but at least I was ninja'd by Glaceon.



Thank you :3 So thats what berliner is..... no wonder its rare xD


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 22, 2013)

Awesome! Be warned, i'll be talking a lot, and probably screaming and talking in a random voice. I'll also be quite scared xD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 22, 2013)

And I'll laugh and eat food ; u ; YOU BETTER GET THE GOOD ENDING OR I SWEAR I'LL--- eeheheh... c':


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 22, 2013)

If you want to tell me where to save, i'll try and save a lot so i can get all endings


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 22, 2013)

Awh i didn't get picked ! I WILL TRY NEXT TIME LOL.
Cant wait to see how Hirisas character looks like, i really like her look.


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 22, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Awh i didn't get picked ! I WILL TRY NEXT TIME LOL.
> Cant wait to see how Hirisas character looks like, i really like her look.


Ahh, this makes me happy, thank you! Hirisa's only just started not wearing her beak out in public, and was feeling self-conscious without it. 



_Oh god, I now realize how crazy this post made me sound. But I'm just gonna roll with it._


----------



## Marceline (Aug 22, 2013)

http://www.twitch.tv/onigirigamergirl

o u o' Me and Glaceon are lurking hehehe


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 22, 2013)

I apologize for the wait xD

My internet is rubbish :'c


----------



## Marceline (Aug 22, 2013)

Hehe, its all good fun! Don't worry c:


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 22, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Hehe, its all good fun! Don't worry c:



Well, i'm just going to start the livestream again. I'm going to be patient this time xD


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who watched!  

I will possibly finish tomorrow ^_^ 

We have learnt something from this livestream:

Potatoes can't open doors.


----------



## violetneko (Aug 22, 2013)

Onigiri! said:


> Thank you to everyone who watched!
> 
> I will possibly finish tomorrow ^_^
> 
> ...



Also, they're artists XD


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 22, 2013)

violetneko said:


> Also, they're artists XD



The potato gallery run by potatoes, seems legit xD


----------



## violetneko (Aug 22, 2013)

Also, how do you stream? My laptop has a camera/mic I believe, but I don't know anything beyond that...


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 22, 2013)

violetneko said:


> Also, how do you stream? My laptop has a camera/mic I believe, but I don't know anything beyond that...



That website, twitch, allows you to download streamers that link to twitch so you can livestream


----------



## violetneko (Aug 22, 2013)

Download streamers? It captures your screen, right?


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 22, 2013)

violetneko said:


> Download streamers? It captures your screen, right?



Yep!


----------



## duet (Aug 22, 2013)

OMG YAY I got a slot *does a little dance*

Did I miss your stream? ;w; I'll have to catch it next time fffuuu
(you should link it in your sig so I can find it super easy ;D)


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 22, 2013)

duet said:


> OMG YAY I got a slot *does a little dance*
> 
> Did I miss your stream? ;w; I'll have to catch it next time fffuuu
> (you should link it in your sig so I can find it super easy ;D)



I'll be carrying on IB tomorrow ^_^

I'll add it too the sig  

OMG, i'd be so happy if you watched! You're like, a huge inspiration when it comes to art xD

And of course, Marcy is too (I forgot to add because i'm tired and should be asleep right now.) She's also a great friend 

YOLO SWAGGINS~ 

Goodnight everyone


----------



## violetneko (Aug 22, 2013)

Can you go on here to confirm that the audio is working/ not?

http://www.twitch.tv/violet_neko


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 22, 2013)

*may have to get an itty bitty next time* XD <3


----------



## Touko (Aug 23, 2013)

*still stalking this thread*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I realized my drawing is smaller than everyone elses o: Kewl :3


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeh, I was comparing the sizes and though they were a tad too big? xD

Morning everyone o u o' /
I had such a strange Animal Crossing dream, haha. It was about my villager, Zell. He was a Sailor Senshi and he screamed 'NO HETERO BEEAAM' before shooting some sort of energy hypno rainbow beam e.e Oh Zell... (His catchphrase in my game is 'No Hetero')


----------



## than (Aug 23, 2013)

mornin'!
ohmgosh! cute chibis you got there!
*lurks* meep


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

than said:


> mornin'!
> ohmgosh! cute chibis you got there!
> *lurks* meep



Awwh hi there! ; u ;
*Small text makes me think you're super cute and teeny*
Thank you!


----------



## Touko (Aug 23, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Yeh, I was comparing the sizes and though they were a tad too big? xD
> 
> Morning everyone o u o' /
> I had such a strange Animal Crossing dream, haha. It was about my villager, Zell. He was a Sailor Senshi and he screamed 'NO HETERO BEEAAM' before shooting some sort of energy hypno rainbow beam e.e Oh Zell... (His catchphrase in my game is 'No Hetero')



wut. Best dream ever LOL. Mornin' to you o w o


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 23, 2013)

Morning! Going to continue playing IB Today xD

Remember: Potatoes can't open doors  xD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply! Haha the potatoes thing was fun! Unfortunately Garrina is with Ib now, so all the blanks are filled in e.e'

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and starting the sketches. Ohnaynay's Stream got my excited to host my own x.x 
Yeh, I'm calling you Ohnaynay. xD


----------



## violetneko (Aug 23, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Sorry for the late reply! Haha the potatoes thing was fun! Unfortunately Garrina is with Ib now, so all the blanks are filled in e.e'
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



"Ohnaynay" XD

I might do a stream soon as well... It's pretty much my first time, so I'll need to be let known if stuff isn't working.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

I can help you out Violet, whenever you need ^ ^ I can watch your test stream and tell you if anything needs changing?  
OHNAYNAY XD Mmmmm guurrl ~ *Snaps fingers*


----------



## violetneko (Aug 23, 2013)

Marceline said:


> I can help you out Violet, whenever you need ^ ^ I can watch your test stream and tell you if anything needs changing?
> OHNAYNAY XD Mmmmm guurrl ~ *Snaps fingers*



Ok, it's up. Test run is ready; you can find it here:
http://www.twitch.tv/violet_neko


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

WATCH KITTENS LIVE ON VIOLET'S TWITCH. XD


----------



## violetneko (Aug 23, 2013)

Ah-hahaha!!!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

Still need payment from people in slots... ; u ; / Kinda broke my own rule and am already working on Hirisa... I wanna streamsies x.x


----------



## violetneko (Aug 23, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Still need payment from people in slots... ; u ; / Kinda broke my own rule and am already working on Hirisa... I wanna streamsies x.x



Well then, lemme add you and you can come by and I'll give you stuff. :3


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

Will add you now and open my gates!


----------



## Hayate (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.twitch.tv/onigirigamergirl


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you, Violet! I'll get started soon! I forgot to ask, do you want me to draw the flower in your hair or leave it out? o:
And I don't mind people advertising their broadcasts on my thread, but please maybe just once a day max, I don't want the thread being spammed with links o u o' The last few pages have been more about broadcasting rather than the actual thread, haha... xD


----------



## violetneko (Aug 23, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Thank you, Violet! I'll get started soon! I forgot to ask, do you want me to draw the flower in your hair or leave it out? o:
> And I don't mind people advertising their broadcasts on my thread, but please maybe just once a day max, I don't want the thread being spammed with links o u o' The last few pages have been more about broadcasting rather than the actual thread, haha... xD



Sure, you can draw it if you want to :3


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

I'll probably end up doing two versions, one with the flower and one without. 

Colouring Hirisa~ o u o'


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 23, 2013)

Marceline said:


> I'll probably end up doing two versions, one with the flower and one without.
> 
> Colouring Hirisa~ o u o'


 
I am adding you right now, and am available to drop by/be visited for most of the day so I can give you some sweet, sweet Bells and other goodies. 

..and Zell just walked in to my house for his first surprise visit! Yay!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

You want to trade Zells? I think mine is broken... :c xD
He shoots rainbows and falls in love with EVERYTHING. 

I'll open my gates now! ^ ^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I was considering to hold a livestream for your request, though I'd rather have your permission first, whether you want it to be a surprise or if you don't mind seeing it? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, So Glaceon is here apparently XD


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 23, 2013)

Marceline said:


> You want to trade Zells? I think mine is broken... :c xD
> He shoots rainbows and falls in love with EVERYTHING.
> 
> I'll open my gates now! ^ ^
> ...



Your Zell sounds really fun, so let's trade- mine has this weird old man style swagger thing happening, kind of like Kapp'n. He talks about his cologne a lot...D:

And please do livestream as you draw Hirisa- I'd love to watch!

Okay, gathering goodies, and bells- will be over in under 10 minutes. <3


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

There must be something wrong with all the Zells... D8
Imma make some tea first before I start o u o' And cool, just wonder in! C:


----------



## Teacup (Aug 23, 2013)

ugh, these are too cute. i'll just stalk till your slots are open. ;A;


----------



## violetneko (Aug 23, 2013)

Four of mine always stop by unannounced; Chadder, Kyle, Chief, and Hamphrey. Butch also came in recently. It's kinda cute c:


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you, Teacup! C:


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 23, 2013)

violetneko said:


> Four of mine always stop by unannounced; Chadder, Kyle, Chief, and Hamphrey. Butch also came in recently. It's kinda cute c:


It's totally cute, yeah.  Zell didn't stay long though, unlike Molly who dropped by and hung around for 20 minutes. I was pretty much squeeing the entire time, because she's just so absurdly cute.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

I love you all so much for joining the Stream! It was my first time, and I really enjoyed it! I'm glad you had fun too, I'll be sure to host another one very soon!  <333 Thank you again!
If you missed it:
http://www.twitch.tv/marcycheebs/b/450210868


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 23, 2013)

RELIVE THE MAGIC! _*watches again* _ It was super fun- many, many thanks for hosting, and for drawing my character so beautifully!


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 23, 2013)

Noooooo I was too late D:


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

Awwh, its okay! Its recorded so... Pretend you were there xD
I'll host another one soon, since I really enjoyed myself during this one! Can't believe it was over an hour... ' Time flew

-x-

Those lyrics still crack me up
"I AM BOWLING, I AM MADE IN, I AM HURTING, I AM HOSPITAL"


----------



## Hayate (Aug 23, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Those lyrics still crack me up
> "I AM BOWLING, I AM MADE IN, I AM HURTING, I AM HOSPITAL"



Actual lyrics:
And you don't seem to understand
A shame you seemed an honest man
And all the fears you hold so dear
Will turn to whisper in your ear
And you know what they say might hurt you
And you know that it means so much
And you don't even feel a thing

I am falling, I am fading
I have lost it all

And you don't seem the lying kind
A shame then I can read your mind
And all the things that I read there
Candle lit smile that we both share
and you know I don't mean to hurt you
But you know that it means so much
And you don't even feel a thing

I am falling, I am fading, I am drowning
Help me to breathe
I am hurting, I have lost it all
I am losing
Help me to breathe


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

Glaceon said:


> Actual lyrics:
> And you don't seem to understand
> A shame you seemed an honest man
> And all the fears you hold so dear
> ...



Pff, my lyrics were close enough. You can't even tell the difference e.e xD


----------



## Mao (Aug 23, 2013)

DANNNNNG I MISSED IT :C WHY CAN'T I WATCH IT ON MY PHONE X_X


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

Hirisa is done.  Hopefully I remembered everything...
Goodnight!


----------



## Mao (Aug 23, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Hirisa is done.  Hopefully I remembered everything...
> Goodnight!



AMG HIRISA LOOKS SO KAWAII *-*


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 23, 2013)

_*floats away on a cloud, squeeing*_ Marceline, thank you! I love her. ^ ^ And her hair looks amazing- soft and silky!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you, Hazel! 
Hirisa must be the fastest request I've completed yet! 
Must have been the pressure of people watching you... xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hirisa said:


> *floats away on a cloud, squeeing* Marceline, thank you! I love her. ^ ^ And her hair looks amazing- soft and silky!



; A ; No problem! She was lots of fun to draw c:


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 23, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> AMG HIRISA LOOKS SO KAWAII *-*


Marceline is a miracle worker, right? Hirisa dresses like a grandpa (always does), and she made it look _awesome._


----------



## Mao (Aug 23, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> Marceline is a miracle worker, right? Hirisa dresses like a grandpa (always does), and she made it look _awesome._



*-* Hirisa is just chillin'  I must stalk this thread for more... *subscribes to thread*


----------



## Wonderland (Aug 25, 2013)

Ah these drawings are so cute! >.<

When slots are open I'm going to definitely send a request 

but for now I'll just stalk....


----------



## duet (Aug 25, 2013)

okay I have my whole payment ready (I ended up just getting you the whole princess set, hope you don't mind)! I'll drop it off next time I remember to visit these forums @_@


----------



## Marceline (Aug 25, 2013)

Aah, I completely ignored this thread all of yesterday. I was slacking off, sorry x.x



Wonderland said:


> Ah these drawings are so cute! >.<
> 
> When slots are open I'm going to definitely send a request
> 
> but for now I'll just stalk....



Thank you! They should be open very soon! Aaah, I think I need to count all the thread stalkers o-o!



duet said:


> okay I have my whole payment ready (I ended up just getting you the whole princess set, hope you don't mind)! I'll drop it off next time I remember to visit these forums @_@



The entire set?! Duet, that's so kind.. I really don't know what to say! D: Imma have to give you lots of drawn gifts in return! *Slides them under your door* C':
Thank you so much! You're really amazing, Duet!


----------



## Touko (Aug 25, 2013)

I like your signature.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*ninja poofs*


----------



## ThePurpleCakes (Aug 25, 2013)

__xxxxxxxxxxx______xxxxxxxxxx
_xxxstalkxxxxxxx___xxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx_xxxxxxxstalkxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
_xxxxstalkxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
__xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
____xxxxxxxxxxxxxxstalkxxx
_______xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
________xstalkxxxxxxxx
__________xxxxxxxxx
____________xxxxx
_____________xxx
_____________xx
_____________*


----------



## Marceline (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm sorry, Violet and Duet. I haven't been feeling 100% these past few days, and I'm finding it extremely difficult to work on your requests. I'll work on them as soon as I can! ):
I'll probably take a short hiatus from requests after this slot, as well.


----------



## violetneko (Aug 26, 2013)

Marceline said:


> I'm sorry, Violet and Duet. I haven't been feeling 100% these past few days, and I'm finding it extremely difficult to work on your requests. I'll work on them as soon as I can! ):
> I'll probably take a short hiatus from requests after this slot, as well.



Take as much rest as you need ^^


----------



## Marceline (Aug 26, 2013)

violetneko said:


> Take as much rest as you need ^^



Thank you! I'm actually feeling so much better already! C:
I've only got a sketch of your request at the moment, but I can't seem to do the line art all too well.


----------



## duet (Aug 26, 2013)

Take your time :3 I'm in no rush! Sometimes I take foreverrr on art, a week is hardly anything LOL *will wait for months*


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 26, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Aah, I completely ignored this thread all of yesterday. I was slacking off, sorry x.x
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I?m not stalking it at all


----------



## Marceline (Aug 26, 2013)

duet said:


> Take your time :3 I'm in no rush! Sometimes I take foreverrr on art, a week is hardly anything LOL *will wait for months*



Awwh C: !
Woah, I think the longest I've ever held back on art would be a week max! Then the guilt hits me hard and suddenly I can work again xD
I watched some of your Sailor Moon stream, by the way! The chibi sailors were so cuute > u <!  



ForgottenT said:


> I?m not stalking it at all



Haha! xD
You know, I've got nothing better to do. I'mma count them all! >8D
I bet Hazel is bringing her army here o u o'


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm still stalking too, because I just like being here. You'll never be rid of me, bwahaha!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 26, 2013)

In the end, I didn't even count. XD 
YOU'RE ALL LURKERS D: 
Awwh, I'm glad you enjoy being here! I want this thread to bring people closer ; u ;/

On a different topic, I found this picture.
CANNOT BE UNSEEN.
Ravioli has found the ravioli.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 26, 2013)

Marceline said:


> In the end, I didn't even count. XD
> YOU'RE ALL LURKERS D:
> Awwh, I'm glad you enjoy being here! I want this thread to bring people closer ; u ;/
> 
> ...



Omfg xD


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 26, 2013)

TBQH, I get the same look on my face when I find ravioli.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 27, 2013)

Marceline said:


> ✖ ▌ Hirisa [Single - Paid - Completed]
> ✖ ▌ violetneko [Single/w villager (?) - Paid - Started]
> ✖ ▌ duet [Single/w villager - Not Paid - Not Started]
> 
> ...


I was just checking who you are currently drawing, then I saw that and I almost died xD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 28, 2013)

^ Yeh, I seriously need that message there or I WILL screw up again, I assure you!  

I'm feeling better, so I'll slowly begin to work on requests. Thank you all so much for being patient with me ^ ^;


----------



## Mao (Aug 28, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Awwh C: !
> Woah, I think the longest I've ever held back on art would be a week max! Then the guilt hits me hard and suddenly I can work again xD
> I watched some of your Sailor Moon stream, by the way! The chibi sailors were so cuute > u <!
> 
> ...



DANG. Busted. Who's this Hazel you speak of? *looks at username*


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 28, 2013)

Spoiler: Merengue











I made this for you LANA <3 Aren't my skills just amazing! xD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 28, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> DANG. Busted. Who's this Hazel you speak of? *looks at username*



Pff, some person called "Hazelz" adjslhdf always lurking and bringing people here o-o 
This thread... someone is always watching... hiding in the shadows... D:



Onigiri! said:


> Spoiler: Merengue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHMAGASH. THIS FANARTS IS SO PERF. I have no words ; n ; *In tears* You win Merengue <333


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 28, 2013)

*always lurking* *FOREVER*


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 28, 2013)

YAY! I WIN!


----------



## Mao (Aug 28, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Pff, some person called "Hazelz" adjslhdf always lurking and bringing people here o-o
> This thread... someone is always watching... hiding in the shadows... D:
> 
> 
> ...



Hazelx you say? Well the Hazel lookout patrol is forever alert and ready to report any lurkers... Bwhahah


----------



## Hayate (Aug 28, 2013)

Spoiler: Marshal






Spoiler: Marshal's Train Drawing


----------



## Mao (Aug 29, 2013)

Glaceon said:


> Spoiler: Marshal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*-*


----------



## Marceline (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm sorry for my absence from this thread. Currently working on requests, free of charge. Thank you for putting up with me > <
Edit: Pff that's a lie, still need to give Violet's payment back

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thread title, y u no change


----------



## violetneko (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh geez, that's generous. You can keep the lamp; I have no need of it :3 However, I have no idea when I can go home to wifi, as I can't connect my 3DS to my dorm wifi :c


----------



## Marceline (Sep 3, 2013)

Ooh, thank you! Well, whenever you're able to connect, I'll send you your payment back ASAP! C:


----------

